# Headaches



## goofy girl (Nov 29, 2009)

At the top of my head, for like, weeks now. They aren't like my migraines that start dull in the back of my head and spread from there. These are at my crown (for lack of a better term) and are a dull throbbing but constant and pretty painful. 

Last time I saw my Dr she told me it was probably due to my weight (wtf?) so I never brought it up to her again. She's extremely pregnant now so she should be gone from the practice soon so I'll call and make an appointment with another Dr. If I had high blood pressure I would think she was on to something but my blood pressure is always perfect. 

I was just wondering if anyone else experiences these? It seems like most people get aches on the back of their head or their temples...never on the very top.


----------



## MissToodles (Nov 29, 2009)

my mom had similar pain, and it would be exacerbated by breezes and colder weather. she was finally diagnosed with neuralgia.


----------



## Theresa48 (Nov 30, 2009)

I had these myself. The doctor told me they were tension headaches from the stress I had at work. Hope you can find out what is causing your headaches and get relief. Take care!


----------



## MizzSnakeBite (Dec 1, 2009)

goofy girl said:


> At the top of my head, for like, weeks now. They aren't like my migraines that start dull in the back of my head and spread from there. These are at my crown (for lack of a better term) and are a dull throbbing but constant and pretty painful.
> 
> Last time I saw my Dr she told me it was probably due to my weight (wtf?) so I never brought it up to her again. She's extremely pregnant now so she should be gone from the practice soon so I'll call and make an appointment with another Dr. If I had high blood pressure I would think she was on to something but my blood pressure is always perfect.
> 
> I was just wondering if anyone else experiences these? It seems like most people get aches on the back of their head or their temples...never on the very top.



Yes. 

Ask for a referral to a neurologist that specializes in headaches. I doubt this is a tension headache if anyone suggests that. Those pretty much always include pain and tension in the shoulders and back of the neck. Tension headaches and sinus headaches often are seen in the temples too. In addition to migraines, there are headaches called cluster headaches (these are extremely, extremely painful), and then hormonal headaches.

In addition to my pain disorder (Reflex Sympathetic Dystrophy), I get migraines, cluster headaches, and hormonal headaches (of course tension and sinus ones too). They are so severe my pain dr has to inject anesthetics into my skull  . I'm used to it now, but the injections are very painful. They're worth it to me though since they help.

If the neurologist is of no help, ask for a referral to a pain dr. The neurologist will want to do a MRI of your brain to see if the headaches are caused by some sort of organic source (tumor, etc).

I see no reason why they could be weight based.....JMHO (I'm not a dr though, but I've seen many lol).

Could you be entering menopause? That might be the root cause of the headaches.

My best advice is to see a neurologist first, then go from there.

Hope that helps,
Mizz


----------



## mel (Dec 2, 2009)

sounds like headaches I have at times.. about two months ago I had them bad for about a week straight. my dr said they were tension headaches. (i also have migraines)


----------



## goofy girl (Dec 3, 2009)

Thanks for the replies! I have to make an appointment with my neurologist soon anyway so when I'm there I' mention the headaches. 


For the peeps with tension headaches lol- what do you do for relief? Prescriptions or anything?


----------



## mel (Dec 4, 2009)

pain meds...hot wraps, ice, massage...bury my head in the pillows and pray it goes away. they hurt so much 


mr dr also gave me this exercise to do...she said sit straight up and bring your shoulder blades in and down and holf for about 30 seconds or so. what is does it takes some of the stress of those neck and shouldder muscles which in turn cause the tension. 



I hope you find relief (((hugs)))


----------



## Melian (Dec 4, 2009)

goofy girl said:


> For the peeps with tension headaches lol- what do you do for relief? Prescriptions or anything?



I've been getting those (and other) types of migraines since I was 10 yrs old. Fentanyl worked moderately well, but I developed tolerance to it. I've also had adjunct therapy with gabapentin that worked for a while, but lost efficacy. The newer triptan drugs have not worked at all, however, a friend of mine is having some success with Fiorinal (contains aspirin, a barbituate and caffeine - used off label for migraines). It's sad, but nothing seems to work as well as ibuprofen.:doh:

The migraines get worse every few years, it seems, and just got much worse as I recently had a head injury/concussion. Soooo...will be going to get a CT next week. You may end up having one, too. 

Good luck.


----------



## izzy (Dec 16, 2009)

I've got a headache now, can't stop worrying about the swine flu T-T


----------

